# blue tongue lizard food



## Chalky77 (Mar 26, 2010)

hey
what type of fruit and vegetables can bluetongues eat
thanks


----------



## Chalky77 (Mar 26, 2010)

can any help please


----------



## Splitmore (Mar 26, 2010)

I basically mix my beardie salad through cat food and serve it up to them, bluies seem to pretty much eat anything though.
They prefer banana out of any fruit but will eat strawberrys etc as well. I'm guessing given the choice they would be 99% carnivorious. Mine also like insects as well


----------



## jewfish1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi mate,

If you use the search function for blue tongue diet / food etc on this forum theres heap of info on this topic at your disposal.

Cheers


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 26, 2010)

hey umm yeh just normal vegies like carrot, brocoley,cucumber,lettuce(not to much)contains 90 percent water=no nutritional value,tomato and whatever greens you feel like BUT dont feed it spinach i dunno why just dont and fruitwise almost anything but citrus DO NOT feed a bluey citrus as it contains citric acid and is not good for them


----------



## BJC-787 (Mar 26, 2010)

why shouldn't they have spinach?
mine have always had spinach in there food for over 2 years and no problems at all.


----------



## chickensnake (Mar 26, 2010)

BJC-787 said:


> why shouldn't they have spinach?
> mine have always had spinach in there food for over 2 years and no problems at all.


 
The only reason i know of is it blocks calcium intake in beardies, but dunno if it does for blueys.


----------



## Chalky77 (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## BJC-787 (Mar 27, 2010)

now i know what you mean, they can have spinach just not the stems only the leaf, it is the same as birds the stems is the part that can block the calcium intake and the leaf is fine.


----------

